# Thru hull transducer



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Do I have to get a certain transducer to mount in the hull of my yak or can I use the one my hummingbird came with?


----------



## Yarmur (Apr 19, 2013)

You can use the one that came with it. There are several different ways to mount it but I highly recommend using duct seal. $2-3 and easy as pie for the install.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

+1 Duct seal


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the response guys. Would the duct seal be better then using that "amazing goop" stuff? I've heard that works well and already have some


----------



## Yarmur (Apr 19, 2013)

In my opinion yes. No worries about bubbles under the transducer during install and easy to move around the boat or tale put entirely if need be when using the duct seal. Plus you don't have to worry about finding a flat spot to mount. You can build up the area with it


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Cool, I think Ima try that out. Looks easy enough, although I watched a video on it and the guy sais to put water in the duct seal "well" that the transducer sits in. Is this necessary?
Thanks a lot for the info.





Its towards the end of the video where he sais that.


----------



## Yarmur (Apr 19, 2013)

J.Roberts said:


> Cool, I think Ima try that out. Looks easy enough, although I watched a video on it and the guy sais to put water in the duct seal "well" that the transducer sits in. Is this necessary?
> Thanks a lot for the info.
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEZ9_C1iKP0
> Its towards the end of the video where he sais that.


Not needed but then again, ive never tried it that way to see if there is a difference. Everyone i know that uses duct seal, uses it dry


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Cool, Thanks again. Definitely gonna try it out.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

duct seal!!!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep duct seal dry!!


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

I went with the marine goop but I'm sure the duct seal will work fine. The only reason really being because I heard some had problems with the duct seal drying out/not holding permanently.


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

So its ok for the transducer to have duct seal between it and the hull instead of having it directly on the bottom of the yak?


----------



## Yarmur (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes. Basically i took about half of the duct seal and started pressing it into channel in the bottom and them press the transducer down into. It holds well. I have sprayed mine out numerous times, turned upside down, and hit it countless times and it has never jarred loose.


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Yarmur said:


> Yes. Basically i took about half of the duct seal and started pressing it into channel in the bottom and them press the transducer down into. It holds well. I have sprayed mine out numerous times, turned upside down, and hit it countless times and it has never jarred loose.


Thats awesome, great info. Thanks to all of you guys for the help.:thumbsup:


----------



## Yarmur (Apr 19, 2013)

J.Roberts said:


> Thats awesome, great info. Thanks to all of you guys for the help.:thumbsup:


No problem. Good luck with the install. Kayak rigging is about as fun as the fishing.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Have not used Duct Seal - but it looks promising. My transducers are glued in with marine Goop. The one in my Revo has been in place for over 5 years. Readings are accurate. 

I glue a piece of foam down to create a well, fill the well with Goop and set the transducer. No worries.


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Sounds like I cant go wrong either way.

Do you guys use Down Imaging, Sonar or both?


----------



## Yarmur (Apr 19, 2013)

J.Roberts said:


> Sounds like I cant go wrong either way.
> 
> Do you guys use Down Imaging, Sonar or both?


Down scan here


----------



## Yarmur (Apr 19, 2013)

Yarmur said:


> Down scan here


To follow-up further about DSI because this thread will wind up there. "Can I use DSI through the hull?"

Yes, you can. Yes, it will affect signal quality. No, the quality of the signal loss is not so much that renders the device useless. I'm not a sonar reading guru, so, i don't notice the effects of signal loss. 

Would it be better in the water? Sure, but for me, the less i have causing any drag, the better.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Yarmur said:


> To follow-up further about DSI because this thread will wind up there. "Can I use DSI through the hull?"
> 
> Yes, you can. Yes, it will affect signal quality. No, the quality of the signal loss is not so much that renders the device useless. I'm not a sonar reading guru, so, i don't notice the effects of signal loss.
> 
> Would it be better in the water? Sure, but for me, the less i have causing any drag, the better.


Wish I knew this before getting my elite-4. Saw a lot of folks saying DSI wouldn't be worth it for a thru-hull mount but I guess the described amount of signal lost was exaggerated.


----------



## Yarmur (Apr 19, 2013)

GAjohn said:


> Wish I knew this before getting my elite-4. Saw a lot of folks saying DSI wouldn't be worth it for a thru-hull mount but I guess the described amount of signal lost was exaggerated.


Yeah, i read a lot across the internet about the shooting through the hull with DSI. The amount of signal loss is negligible for me. Is definitely isn't crystal clear like in the water but i can still tell the type of bottom, depth, and make out the type of cover it is. There are downright flame wars out there about its use. It works for what i need it to do


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Where does one get some duct seal? Never heard of it...

I'm guessing it is a pliable putty for sealing ductwork? does it harden or remain pliable?

Also, how well does through hull work with sidescan?


----------



## Yarmur (Apr 19, 2013)

NoMoSurf said:


> Where does one get some duct seal? Never heard of it...
> 
> I'm guessing it is a pliable putty for sealing ductwork? does it harden or remain pliable?
> 
> Also, how well does through hull work with sidescan?


Remains pliable and can be bought at any hardware store. No clue on sidescan, sorry


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

NoMoSurf said:


> Where does one get some duct seal? Never heard of it...
> 
> I'm guessing it is a pliable putty for sealing ductwork? does it harden or remain pliable?
> 
> Also, how well does through hull work with sidescan?


Pretty sure you have to have it in the water for side scan.


----------

